
Emacs is Sexy - jambo
http://emacs.sexy
======
gatehouse
Apropos nothing, WASD bindings for the snake game:

    
    
      (eval-after-load "snake"
        '(progn
           (define-key snake-mode-map "w" 'snake-move-up)
           (define-key snake-mode-map "a" 'snake-move-left)
           (define-key snake-mode-map "s" 'snake-move-down)
           (define-key snake-mode-map "d" 'snake-move-right)))

------
ihuman
See also: [http://vim.sexy/](http://vim.sexy/) (if that's your thing)

~~~
snarkyturtle
"Dudebro startups like yours get shit from angry feminists all the time. Using
Vim will put a stop to that. Vim donates money to children living in Uganda.
You'll look so accepting and humanitarian just by using Vim ... Don't get me
wrong: I know you don't actually care about human rights and social issues.
All that matters is that you look like you care."

Suddenly, the snark appears!

------
jmnicolas
According to Wikipedia :

A sexual fetish may be regarded as an enhancing element to a romantic/sexual
relationship [...] or as a mental disorder/disorder of sexual preference if it
causes significant psychosocial distress for the person or has detrimental
effects on important areas of their life.

Just sayin' ...

------
FreakyT
I had no idea ".sexy" was actually a real TLD. Huh.

~~~
Thiz
I'm intrigued. How can vim and emacs share the same tld?

~~~
prezjordan
They're new! Also .jewelery, .tips, .technology, .cab, many others.

[http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-
string...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings)

~~~
MichaelGG
As there is zero real use for these TLDs, I'd be very pleased if Google and
other software makers penalize them. If we're just going to do away with TLDs,
might as well do it right and just open up a simple global registry so anyone
can register ".<whatever>" \-- versus blessing a few silly strings
(.christmas, .bargains... .museum .aero).

~~~
xandyrox
Wrong. Saves time. Gets rid of silly names and allows small businesses to have
good tlds. Like Manhattan.bike, which a friend of mine bought for his bike
store.

~~~
MichaelGG
I'm not sure how "Manhattan.bike" is any better than ManhattanBike.com. Or
Bike.nyc. Or any other possible similar combination. It's like people think
they're gonna bring the Real Name dream back to life.

------
davidw
Someone should make a video of two strangers using emacs for the first time.

~~~
nwmcsween
Three people three editors, emacs. vim and ed.

~~~
arethuza
If you are going to include ed then why not TECO? (NB Purely for potential
entertainment value)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TECO_%28text_editor%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TECO_%28text_editor%29)

~~~
twic
Because ed is the standard text editor.

------
dubcanada
I have yet to see a sexy Emacs. I've found sexy looking vim terminals. But
Emacs is just weird

~~~
nephyrin
Not sure about sexy, but you can definitely make emacs easier on the eyes than
its default Xt-in-1994 style:

[http://i.imgur.com/zwY3Ewc.png](http://i.imgur.com/zwY3Ewc.png)

~~~
wging
Mind sharing some config details? Does that minimap work in the terminal?

~~~
vdm
[https://github.com/Nephyrin/NephScripts](https://github.com/Nephyrin/NephScripts)
[https://github.com/Nephyrin/emacs-purple-haze-
theme](https://github.com/Nephyrin/emacs-purple-haze-theme)

------
pavanky
I've started my emacs config from scratch a few months ago to understand it
better. Right now it is ~160 lines (not including the plugins).

Plugins have been added for Markdown mode, go mode, ESS (for R and Julia) and
Jabber for chat.

If anyone is interested: emacs config file:
[https://github.com/pavanky/conf/blob/master/emacs](https://github.com/pavanky/conf/blob/master/emacs)

Run this script to download and install the plguins:
[https://github.com/pavanky/conf/blob/master/emacs_plugins](https://github.com/pavanky/conf/blob/master/emacs_plugins)

~~~
welldan97
How about prelude
[https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude](https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude) ?

------
platz
Try out emacs, but naked: [http://bzg.fr/emacs-strip-
tease.html](http://bzg.fr/emacs-strip-tease.html) (safe for work)

------
slowernet
Tangentially related, but definitely related:

[http://rms.sexy](http://rms.sexy)

~~~
BetaMechazawa
Haha I own that website. I made it as a gag for the IRC channel I go on.

I'm supprised how well my server is handling the strain.

~~~
gahahaha
My poor neck. The GNU-project really should get to work on creating software
capable of rotating images. Hopefully we will get to it just as soon as the
Hurd is finished.

~~~
BetaMechazawa
They should be properly rotated now. Like I mentioned I never expected anyone
but a few people to see it

~~~
gahahaha
This one still need some work:
[https://rms.sexy/img/p1000542.jpg](https://rms.sexy/img/p1000542.jpg)

~~~
BetaMechazawa
done

------
SimHacker
Deldo - Vibration Control and Teledildonics Mode for Emacs: "I LOVE EMACS!"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sXuHnf_lo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sXuHnf_lo)

------
pyritschard
For those wishing to dive into emacs with a limited learning curve while
keeping the config in their control, I think I have a good starting point
here: [https://github.com/pyr/dot.emacs](https://github.com/pyr/dot.emacs)

------
green7ea
As soon as I saw that the sexy gTLD was out I tried to get is.sexy. That would
have been awesome but there's a minimum 3 character restriction.

~~~
agumonkey
try was

~~~
qbrass
too

~~~
agumonkey
You win.

------
eruditely
There is almost nothing valuable on this web page.

------
piyush_soni
How would the people who have used both compare Emacs with Notepad++? I find
Notepad++ beautiful, if not sexy :).

~~~
abdullahkhalids
Forget the fact that you can check your email, browse the internet, run a
shell from inside email. In Notepad++ you need to take your hands off the main
keyboard and use the arrow keys if you want to move around. In emacs you use
C-n C-p C-b C-f. That is enough reason to not use Notepad++

~~~
rjbwork
Not that I don't take my hands of the keyboard, but what do you really NEED to
use the mouse for? You can use the KB to hit any item in the menus, there are
tons of shortcuts, and the point and click menus are mostly related to
configuration and settings, though those are technically mostly accessible via
KB too.

I personally use Sublime Text when I'm not using VS2013/R# these days though.

------
EGreg
How did I not know about the .sexy tld? Is this recent?

What else is around that's cool?

~~~
omegamu
Go to namecheap, click on "new TLDs" they're rolling out every week.

------
glasz
ot: now we see the great fruits of the iana going completely berserk. nobody
fucking needs such tld. it doesn't help anybody but only makes money for some.

~~~
glazskunrukitis
Where is the problem? Does the tld somehow interfere with you?

------
caycep
everyone who posts in this thread is a total nerd. ohwait...

------
kjs3
This is factually untrue.

~~~
dmm
Speak for yourself dude. emacs has gotten me laid.

~~~
kjs3
It doesn't count when you fuck emacs. No matter how many .el files are
involved, there has to be another human participating for it to count.

~~~
qdot76367
Um. It counts. There are elisp packages specifically for this after all. Other
humans can even participate via the networked paired programming packages.

Can your editor do this? HMMM?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sXuHnf_lo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sXuHnf_lo)
[http://www.github.com/qdot/deldo](http://www.github.com/qdot/deldo)

~~~
kjs3
I stand corrected...I think. :-)

------
gapchuboy
get over emacs. either vim or sublime

------
Walkman
Guys, you really have a problem if you find a piece of software sexy... I
absolutely love software, software development, and everything about it, but
WOMEN are sexy, NOT software! Please don't degrade women with phrases like
this!

~~~
ddoolin
If you mean it using the literal definition of sexy then yes. That might be an
issue. But I don't think they mean literally sexy (as in sexually attractive).
Haven't you or a(nother) guy/person call a car sexy or something? Seems the
same to me.

~~~
Walkman
I obviously would'nt call anything else sexy but a women.

~~~
klibertp
Are you a native English speaker? I remember being shocked when I learned that
in English "sexy" has a popular meaning outside of sexual context. While I
wouldn't use a (translation of) sexy in my native language in this context it
seems that it's perfectly acceptable in English.

That's actually what's hard when learning foreign languages - words which are
similar to the ones you know, but with different semantics. It's even harder
when the language you're learning is relatively similar to yours - it was a
bigger problem for me to learn Russian than English for this reason.

~~~
Walkman
No, I'm not, and WOW, I didn't knew about that, I'm somewhat shocked also! :D
I hit the dictionary and found that this word is also used for something
"exciting". We never-ever use it in this context, there is no such thing in
Hungarian language that anything else than woman or men is "sexy".

That's why I read HN, to learn every day, thank you!

p.s. It still feel strange to me naming a women and also a text editor sexy,
so I will never use it, but now I understand, it might not be that stupid than
I thought. :)

